# Allentown PA Near Airport



## MatthewG

Need help by the airport 3 commercial properties

Subcontract or payroll really need some good shovelers

PM me


----------



## mike6256

Sent ya a message.


----------



## MatthewG

Never got the message mike, hit me up 610 393 8363 or 610 597 5002


----------



## lilweeds

Try JRT Lawn. I forget the number, but there good guys to work with. If you get any leads in Berks let me know. I'll through anything I can towards you up that way.


----------



## MatthewG

lilweeds;1295265 said:


> Try JRT Lawn. I forget the number, but there good guys to work with. If you get any leads in Berks let me know. I'll through anything I can towards you up that way.


How about Kutztown University?? Probably closer for me than you coming from reading?


----------



## havenlax18

Still need help, any updates?


----------



## MatthewG

havenlax18;1297086 said:


> Still need help, any updates?


Everything is bid and I spoke with a few local guys. I dont know if your gonna make the drive from bucks county up to the LV in a snow storm.

I also bid a large lot by kutztown university and possibly may need help by rt 100/78 if I get that also


----------



## bechbru2

i would have a skid loader near kutztown if you are interested


----------



## MatthewG

I believe kutztown is covered, but the airport and even trexlertown may be a different story.


----------

